# What IS this?! ID asap please!



## LadyJ (Nov 8, 2010)

View attachment 171525
View attachment 171527
View attachment 171528
View attachment 171529
View attachment 171530


Okay... what the hell is this thing?! Emerald area (the Dandenong Ranges), found it just before on the front steps when I was out with Briss (shingleback), I thought it was rubbish... but wow! I guess it's a type of slug, it leaves a mucus trail, although it has no antennae. It has a red tipped head and yellow underside... quite small.

An ID would be grand... I'm not liking this thing.


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 8, 2010)

looks unreal ..not a leech of some sort?


----------



## diamonds (Nov 8, 2010)

albino leech lol


----------



## LadyJ (Nov 8, 2010)

EEW ARE YOU GUYS KIDDING?! I HANDLED THAT! Eugh... you sure? What would it be doing here on such a hot day?


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 8, 2010)

not sure was just throwing it out there ladyJ


----------



## shellfisch (Nov 8, 2010)

I don't know....but I hope its nothing that makes you itchy :lol:


----------



## JAS101 (Nov 8, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> looks unreal ..not a leech of some sort?


 id agree a leech of some sort .


----------



## LadyJ (Nov 8, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> not sure was just throwing it out there ladyJ


 
Haha, thank you... either way, I don't know why I touched that thing in the first place. Could it be a type of worm? It's bizarre!

*Edit:* Eew eew eew a leech! That's DISGUSTING! I'm freaking out now... yuck...


----------



## Jacquie (Nov 8, 2010)

We have something similar to that in our backyard but blue. I think it's a kind of flatworm. They are really sticky.


----------



## cris (Nov 8, 2010)

Just an alien parasite, they crawl into your ear when your sleeping and attach to the brain stem. 


Actually justs look like a flat wrom as suggested, although it is a particularly attractive one. Going to google now to see if i can find it.


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 8, 2010)

its some type of worm or flatworm


----------



## LadyJ (Nov 8, 2010)

Eugh... it does seem to be an amazing coloured Australian flatworm. And Cris, don't be mean... I'm still feeling on edge from all this talk of leeches! :lol:


----------



## cris (Nov 8, 2010)

LadyJ said:


> Eugh... it does seem to be an amazing coloured Australian flatworm. And Cris, don't be mean... I'm still feeling on edge from all this talk of leeches! :lol:


 
Not a leech, leeches have segmented bodies. I used to think these sort of things were leeches as a kid, im pretty sure they are completely harmless though. 

Didnt find it on google, but have seen flat worms of similar shape before.


----------



## thals (Nov 8, 2010)

Yellow Slow Worm (Land Planarian).


----------



## Bushman (Nov 8, 2010)

Well done Thals! (you beat me to it)


----------



## LadyJ (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I thought it was venomous... we all know in nature the pretty coloured things are the nasty ones! Ah well, it was a great thing to see and ponder while it lasted...


----------



## da_donkey (Nov 8, 2010)

seriously go to your closest hospital, the slow worm lays eggs (usually around 50) through the skin of its hosts and they can hatch anywhere from 24 hours after being layed or can even lay dormaint for up to 2 weeks after contact with its host.

once hatched the young live off the white blood cells in the hosts body spreading quickly throughout the body and eventually leaving the host via the anus at adult size.

eggs can be removed with a incision if they have not already hatched.

cheers 

donks


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 8, 2010)

LadyJ said:


> Thanks everyone! I thought it was venomous... we all know in nature the pretty coloured things are the nasty ones! Ah well, it was a great thing to see and ponder while it lasted...


 You thought it was venomous and you picked it up?


----------



## LadyJ (Nov 8, 2010)

Aah... you guys are kidding me. And yeah, I picked it up... I'm really stupid, but I couldn't care less, it looked like a tiny little slug - I thought it was more of a defence mechanism (like if ingested by a predator there would be adverse effects).


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 8, 2010)

edit


----------



## slim6y (Nov 8, 2010)

A man recently went to hospital after he ate a slug as a dare... he contracted a rather rare disease... Not sure if he survived or not (and this is a true story).


----------



## Snakewise84 (Nov 8, 2010)

its called a neon yellow worm look it up if u like


----------



## Snakewise84 (Nov 8, 2010)

Neon yellow worm photo ? By Land, Water and Air


----------



## LadyJ (Nov 8, 2010)

Hmm... I think I'd best not eat this one then. Good thing I have many more (crickets, snails, mealworm, etc.) to snack on... all clear and quaratined. Yum yum yum... thanks for the advice Slim!


----------



## slim6y (Nov 8, 2010)

LadyJ said:


> Hmm... I think I'd best not eat this one then. Good thing I have many more (crickets, snails, mealworm, etc.) to snack on... all clear and quaratined. Yum yum yum... thanks for the advice Slim!


 
But you'll never know unless you try....


----------



## da_donkey (Nov 8, 2010)

just get to the hospital before its too late LadyJ ;-)


----------



## LadyJ (Nov 8, 2010)

Hospital... I'd best eat him first!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 8, 2010)

Tattooedkitten said:


> its called a neon yellow worm look it up if u like


 Lmao, thats the name of the photo, not the species
And yes your experiences seem to rarely exceed a failed Google search


----------



## da_donkey (Nov 8, 2010)

oh SNAP!


----------



## LadyJ (Nov 8, 2010)

Geckoman said:


> Lmao, thats the name of the photo, not the species
> And yes your experiences seem to rarely exceed a failed Google search


 
Yes... I tried to _worm_ my way out of acknowledging that post... :lol:


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 8, 2010)

They do lay their eggs inside you, then they hatch, then the wriggle around and burst out your stomach in a pile of guts.... BLEEEUUUUGHHHHH lol


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Nov 8, 2010)

Clearly a keelback.

EDIT: Oh yeh,I forgot to add...EWWW I can't believe you touched that! No, seriously, invertebrates repulse me. Thought I found a blind snake the other day, turned out to be a giant worm, had to let my missus relocate it. Yuck!


----------



## mrs_davo (Nov 8, 2010)

Not sure but it does look like snot from an albino?


----------



## punisherSIX (Nov 8, 2010)

I used to find those things as a kid in the Dandenongs as well, never picked them up though, figured with that bright colour they were warning me of something


----------



## slim6y (Nov 8, 2010)

Snake_Whisperer said:


> Clearly a keelback.
> 
> EDIT: Oh yeh,I forgot to add...EWWW I can't believe you touched that! No, seriously, invertebrates repulse me. Thought I found a blind snake the other day, turned out to be a giant worm, had to let my missus relocate it. Yuck!


 
She told me she made a nice spag bol with it... 

You have to watch the rice next time you're eating it too - especially when she's making you yellow rice....

If I was you - I'd be cooking and doing all the cleaning - just in case she puts something in your underwear....

Ahhhhh - the life when I threaten to do that to my partner - so she does everything around the house.... (well, she doesn't like eating maggots apparently... and a spider in her underwear doesn't do her many favours either....)


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 27, 2010)

.


----------

